# Washing Rabbits!?



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

My rabbits live outside in a large hutch/run combination which they have access to 24/7 in all weathers, they also go outside in the garden most days. As a result, one of them recently has become pretty muddy underneath, which is very noticeable as she is white, I've tried using a cloth with warm water to get rid of the mud, but it hasn't been very effective! I was wondering whether anyone has any tips on how to clean their rabbits! My only concern is that it is only one of the rabbits who gets muddy underneath, so perhaps she isn't grooming herself properly and there is a reason for this! She is a rescue rabbit so I'm not sure how old she is but she must be about 6, but she is eating normally and isn't overweight, which I know can stop rabbits grooming effectively. I'm sure its not a huge issue but I'm just conscious that in the warmer weather, flystrike can be an issue, although it is only mud and they are cleaned out very regularly, but I'd be grateful for any advice- Thanks!


----------



## mummybear (Aug 16, 2011)

One of mine who is black and short haired is always getting dirty underneath. I just use a an old washing up bowl and put her in it. I hold her by her scruff with one hand and use my other hand to pull off the dirt. I just use plain warm water most of the time but you can get a special shampoo for rabbits. I dry her as much as I can with an old towel before putting her back in her hutch. I just put newspaper down, I don't put any wood shavings in until she is completely dry or they just stick to her and we are back to square one!


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

We once had to give our rabbit a bath and she absolutely hated it! So unless it's the last possible option, I would recommend staying well clear of the bath! There was water, soap, a very slippery bun and lots of scratches!

I'm afraid this advice wasn't terribly helpful to you, but I thought I'd share anyway


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the only way is to bath her really, however its getting much to cold now to bath outdoor bunnies

try putting a layer of hay down in the run so she is off the mud


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

a lot of pet shops sell shampoo for rabbits, so it will be fine for you to give her a bath, but u need to make sure you dry her fully so she doesnt catch a cold


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't bath her as it is only mud, as Lil Miss suggested I would put a layer of hay down in the run so it brings her off the mud.
You should only bath rabbits when completely necessary and IMO this isn't one of those cases


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> a lot of pet shops sell shampoo for rabbits, so it will be fine for you to give her a bath, but u need to make sure you dry her fully so she doesnt catch a cold


sorry but its too cold! she would need to stay in over night, which is likely to overheat her, and she will feel the cold much much more when she goes back outside.
at this time of year rabbits should ONLY be bathed as a last resort


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i was told by my vet to use a hairdryer on a very low heat setting


----------



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you! As its only mud I will probably leave it. She's going to the vets next week for a check up so I can always see what they think then! I think the main problem is even if the weather is absolutely awful she still stays out in it (they have access to the run 24/7) whereas our other rabbit will go into the hutch where it is warm and dry!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

i allways skin them first then i wash them


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> i allways skin them first then i wash them


oh haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

helebelina said:


> oh haha


oh he he


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

borderer said:


> oh he he


Hi-de-hi, ho-de-do


----------

